# 20 dollar water tower



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi guys,

I recently finished my next winter project. Inspired by my vacation pictures I started building
a new water tower. A toilet brush holder and a few other cheap parts is all I needed.

By the way: The brown color IS color!









Enjoy. 
Have a nice weekend!

Stefan


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

That looks really cool Stefan...Travis


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great water tower. I like it!


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi guys,

the weather is improving. Time to place the water tower on the layout:

Enjoy,
Stefan


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Stefan- Great looking railroad!!! 


-Kevin.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome with the lights on at night! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Stefan looks really great, I like your budget minded building tecniques 
Dennis


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Good job. Once again you prove that you have the ability to build anything you need.


----------



## happigift (Dec 27, 2011)

hi friend. 

your new water tower is a creation . clever idea.


----------



## gandydancer69 (Dec 31, 2012)

Stefan: I'd like to build a water tower similar to the one you constructed but can't find the toilet brush holder like the one you used.... Where can I purchase one?


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I got mine in "Poundland" like your Dollar stores.


----------



## Mattie (Feb 9, 2013)

Like your all picture and I will hope that you will explain more about your water Tower


----------



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

Cool shots and set up, gave me some ideas as I expect to be working on scene's and landscaping in Phase II of my project. 

Pj


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 21, 2013)

looks great


----------



## Aaron S (Aug 1, 2013)

Great job! If you ever wanted to modernize it, you could add several cell phone antennas on it.


----------

